
Ask HN: Is drop shipping still a viable business? - Mojah
Tim Ferris popularized the idea with this 4 Hour Work Week, but I wonder if today - in 2020 and with a rising pandemic - it&#x27;s still a thing?<p>Has the market saturated by now? Is there an opportunity left? Who&#x27;s doing this successfully and who has failed?
======
typeformer
Dropshippers are currently in a terribly tight position (to put it mildly).
Amazon is prioritizing essential goods in its warehouses meaning those
retailers using Amazon fulfillment for keeping inventory stock available are
going to be in a world of hurt soon. This compounds the supply chain issues
from suppliers that they already have to deal will. Finally, many drop
shippers will see decreasing demand as people tighten their wallets due to job
loss and poor consumer confidence.

New wholesale platforms like Faire are an interesting alternative to the
dropshipping/Amazon world.

